# Please help me find the right hair color!



## MollyF (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi everyone! My name is Molly and I am new to this forum. I was hoping for some color help! My hair is a natural medium to dark brown. Currently it is weaved blonde. I would like to go back to brown before my wedding and am afraid of making it green or grey lol. I do have my cosmetology license so I can buy professional color, but I haven't done color in ages so I could use some help. I have included a picture of the current weave, plus a brown color I love! I have red in my skin color, medium to light skin, and my natural roots are a bit on the ash side. I believe I will need a filler. Please let me know what fillers or colors to buy. Thanks a tons! Xo


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 4, 2014)

I haven't done a tint back in ages, but you will need to replace the red tones lost from bleaching before adding brown. Be very careful with processing time as bleached hair is very porous and will grab color quickly, unless it is so damaged that it can't take color at all, in which case you need to cut.


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 5, 2014)

agree with @@Kristine Walker, good idea, as ive heard hair latches onto colour as well.  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />

all the best.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alina12 (Aug 11, 2014)

If all ready you have colored your hair than it will difficult to back to the brown because here the procedure get changed like a virgin hair easily get colored, but once it gets colored then artificial chemical get used on your hair, so somewhere it become difficult to get back the original color. The shade which you have chosen it should  be mixed with developer before it can be used, After that only you can expect the brown hair.


----------



## Alina12 (Aug 11, 2014)

If all ready you have colored your hair than it will difficult to back to the brown because here the procedure get changed like a virgin hair easily get colored, but once it gets colored then artificial chemical get used on your hair, so somewhere it become difficult to get back the original color. The shade which you have chosen it should  be mixed with developer before it can be used, After that only you can expect the brown hair.


----------



## Linda Hingis (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi there, I would like to share my thoughts on why or why not you should choose a specific color for your hair-

*Black *- Darker skin tones suit black hair.

*Brown *- Choose it if you have a slight shade of brown already. It will be easier to put on your hair. Brown is a good color to cover up damaged hair as well.

*Red *- You'll find a lot of shades in red for your hair. See what you like and what could go good according to your hair and face if you choose a shade of red.

*Blond *- It's best to use this color if you were born blond. Blond is difficult to maintain and you'll require regular touch-ups and product use to keep your color intact.

Also, you can go for something you would like to experiment on irrespective of your skin and current hair. Good Luck.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hmm. If you aren't that confident about the process right now, I wonder whether for this one pre-wedding time it might be ideal to go to a professional, and in-practice, colorist to get it done. I think that brown will look fantastic on you!


----------



## nehaprajapati (Sep 10, 2014)

i think the balck color is the best one.


----------

